# How to get the most out of your quad?



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Alright this is going to kind of complicated but ill try to make it as basic as possible.

If you have a heavily modified ATV, how do you sell it to get the absolute most back out of it? I know mods the amount you pay for mods versus what you sell the entire quad for with them is jack but..

As some of you know im planning to leave the brute family for a Gade XXC. but at the minute my engine is in 1000 pieces in my garage. I can get the engine totally put back together and running for about $500 which is mostly just stuff I had to replace since I took it apart (gaskets, seals, chains etc)

I was planning on fixing it, and then selling it but... here's the math.

I spent 5k CAD (remember all Canadian prices) on the base brute, and 10k+ (about 12k) on mods that's not including any tuning, install labor, etc.

I think I can get 10k reasonably from it in my area but.. compared to how much I spent to how much im getting from it.. im losing 7k...

If I get 10k for my brute, a 2010 xxc with nothing on it is going to cost me 9-10k + tax.(if your baffled by me wanting 10k for my brute thats about the same that a completely stock XXC gade from an individual seller would go for around here.. our prices are bloated that much...) So in theory it's going to cost me 1000 in tax, and the hassle of selling and buying to move to a less powerful, less modified machine. 

The problem here is id at least like to have enough extra to cover tax and get my self a set of tires and rims so at least ive got a start but.. the price of can am's here are so ridiculous it's sickening.. I can't change that though, but I can change how much id get for mine..

Now I know your all going to say "part it out" which I thought of. In the U.S? Great Idea! up here and especially since my target market is going to be back in the U.S not so much. If I sold everything up here for say %60 of what i payed for it which is reasonable, that ok. Im coming out with about 11-12k+ compared to 10k.

But what the problem is since nobody here modifies quads at all, im going to have to ship. And what %60 of what i payed and what all canadians would have payed is ok, in the money drop compared to U.S it's going to be more like %80 of what you guys would pay which is too much..which means id have to drop my prices which means im back down to more like 10k... which I could sell the entire bike for..


Any info appreciated.. just want to get the most back out of what I built.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sounds to me like you're better off just keeping what you got.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

If I wait any longer the price is going to drop even farther and it will be worth nothing. Out with the old in with the new.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

i was trying to sell my brute but after all the mods, im not going to get what i want so i decided just to keep it and buy a new toy. im going for a gade xxc also


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^ thats where I was with my 08. Figured in the end i'm gonna get the shaft if I sell it, so for now i'm holding out on it with hopes of trading for something else I can enjoy.....targeting a decent sized enclosed trailer or possibly a bike, but may just end up selling during tax season....i feel i'll be lucky to get $5k out of it, and I've put so much more into it 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

As much fun as it is that we do. All in all it's a bad investment buying a atv., I'm guilty of it to just like everyone else


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

im only 17 so just buying another one isn't going to happen lol.. I put every single cent I get into my brute. I am literally jack squat broke right now.

If only i was a millionaire..:33:


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

I feel ya!!! I'm 29 and I put more money in mine than I ever thought I would. Now I'm stuck with it because if I sell it will pretty much be giving it away


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

I feel ya pain bro! I just put down on a new 900 ranger which I dont have (should be here friday) put my rhino on craigslist last night as justa feeler as to how fast it would sell guy showed up this morning with cash in hand. I took a lil lose on it but it will buy the 8" lift and some goodies for the ranger. In reality,,,you said it youself people in your area are not modifying quads, so how do you expect to sell it for a modded price. Just stating the facts bro. Maybe be better off to drop the price just a bit cut your losses and get what ya want. Then again you might find the "certain someone" who wants it.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Man...see I have to look it different. I have to look at like.. entertainment expense because here's the facts for me. I paid 8400 US for mine new then over the years spend another 6800 is mods, upgrades and trinkets. And today this 2006 BF 750, even though its like new and has all these extras, its only worth about 4800 here so I just have to take the loss and scratch it up to...Making Me Happy! Shoot I just bought another pair of Elka Rear shocks for 669.00.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I can get 10k for it here I know that that's not the issue lol. It will take time to find the right buyer, but it will sell. But im wondering how to get more..


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

tell them it was owned by a celebrity lol


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

Waddaman said:


> I can get 10k for it here I know that that's not the issue lol. It will take time to find the right buyer, but it will sell. But im wondering how to get more..


if you could get 10 grand for it i would do it and consider yourself lucky that you did better than anyone else would ever get not try to hold out for more somehow........its an optimistic number and dont see it happening myself as i have never heard of anyone paying that kind of money for a modded machine because noone knows how it was done or how long it has left.....as earlier stated the money we do put into our machines is pretty much thrown in a fire pit and burnt as we will never see that money ever again......look at it this way you see a modded and snorked quad with big ol outlaw tires lift chipped piped big bored and is selling it for lets say.....$6000 and then you look at a completly stock quad no mods for $4000 which would you buy? in all honesty i would pay 6k for for the stock before i would pay 4k for modded i ride and know what we do to them.......noone who would want it thats not a rider and anyone whos a rider wont want it.......we waste money on our bikes making them how we want but it is not worth anything to anyone else......i hope you can pull the 10 grand you want to get out of it but really dont see it happening your probably better off to keep it......either way best of luck to you on that and if you get the chance to get 10k pull the trigger.......dont hold out for more.....JMO


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Once again.. In our region of Canada the prices are even higher, a completely stock 800 base model gade lets say an 08 gade will go for 10k.. which is pathetic but.. would you rather a stock 800 gade in ok condition for 10k or a perfectly tuned 840 brute mud machine that is in nearly perfect condition and literally the biggest and baddest in the area?

I look at it completely opposite for my areas as far as snorkels go.. it's usually the people that have snorkels that haven't swamped there bikes. We dont have deep water mud and creeks and stuff at all, the people I talk to with snorks are usually the smart people that think ahead and get it just incase. the stock bikes are the ones where people usually have swamped them.

Anyway, it seems like theres not many other ways to get more money out.. We will see what happens and what time of year it is before I get it fixed.. and might I add it really sucks having almost missed out on the entire season and for the rest of it ill be sitting in my house doing nothing with no ride.. but what can you do I guess.


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

ya all my family from NS moved out to alberta and i have never seen that kind of market even though in alberta there is 15x the money......and can ams are far more expensive in canada than the states not just new brunswick, i would just keep it and not lose the money..... the only other way i could see you might benefit the best is to get it running and try to trade.....you might have better luck that way...and to answer your question i would take the can am.....not that i want anything to do with them they are an over priced POS in my opinion.....i WOULD NOT buy a bike like yours for anything over there or out here as i would already know there was a reason they are getting rid of it.....because its not perfectly tuned nor is it reliable....noone builds a quad with bbk etc. that they are planning to sell they build it because they want to ride it and when they do want to get rid of it there is a very specific reason for it....hence no market for modded machines.......90% of the time the person has built their machine to be the biggest and baddest and want to ride it every day then discover that power costs MONEY even after you have made it....then the loss of reliability being towed back by all your buddys and spending thousands every summer sometimes in just months for what you have just to keep it running no longer becomes worth it.......then you just want to go back to a stock machine.......thats why alot of us on here are happy with 27-28" tires and some light mods, to keep it very reliable, unless we want to build it for or plan on going into competition, look at it from anyone elses perspective.......would you buy your bike? if you can get your 10k go for it but you might be better off get it fixed up running well and try to trade it straight across for your can am, if you can......GOOD LUCK.....
(just my opinion in the matter that is all)


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Im not selling it for 10k as is lol id never get 10k with an engine tore out I mean with the engine running good after all bearings replaced and everything tuned up bike sitting complete for 10k.

If worse comes to worse and I can't sell it, Ill just part it out. But it should sell, will have to wait until spring because by the time it's fixed itll be winter but.. it will sell.

I was thinking about the modding reliability thing for the next Can-am but.. I just can't help myself I gotta do it, lol. When I first thought of this I was like Definitely no engine work, nada keep it stock it's good enough and reliable then I started looking at Mrrpm stuff and long duration cams and I was like.. omg I need that lol.


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

also i found a whole pile of cheaper can ams in new brunswick as well found 2006 xt's starting around 6k and 2008 rene x's and 09 rene's around the 7 mark so you can get them alot cheaper if you look if you would like more info on those i will send a couple links


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

VTT CAN AM RENEGATE - Nouveau-Brunswick Véhicules tout-terrain (VTT) à vendre - Kijiji Nouveau-Brunswick
2009 Can am 800 renegade, 4x4, hmf exhaust, warn winch, snorkel - New Brunswick ATV For Sale - Kijiji New Brunswick Canada.
2009 CAN-AM Renegade - New Brunswick ATV For Sale - Kijiji New Brunswick Canada.
2008 can am renegade 800X - Nouveau-Brunswick Véhicules tout-terrain (VTT) à vendre - Kijiji Nouveau-Brunswick


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

heres an 06 650 i in good shape need a little work to run right power loss 2500 probably get it for 2k
650 brute force - New Brunswick ATV For Sale - Kijiji New Brunswick Canada.

$20 says its the belt light lmao......thats how i got my 750 for dirt cheap lol


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

brutes are only going for 4-5k there????? i would definatly try to keep your 840


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

First is an 07 with 3300kms for 8500..
Second is a pretty good deal actually but it was just posted.
3rd seems good but ive been watching it get posted over and over and over for quite a while now so something must be up..
4th has been on there for a long time aswell plus it has 8000kms and a bunch of mismatched parts..

What are you trying to prove here? that you can find the cheapest broken up machines??

I know very well there's multiple 750 brutes on there for 5k-6k completely stock. And I know many can ams going for more then 10k. Stop trying to do what ever your doing i don't care about random junk machines on "kijiji" most of the people on there probably don't even want to really sell, they just put it up and change there minds 100 times wasting peoples time. been there done that.


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

not trying to prove anything......was attempting to give you some advice on why you posted the thread in the first place!!!!! TO GET THE MOST OUT OF YOUR MACHINE......and also trying to help you get riding again for as little as possible......if you dont want the advice and want to ignore any advice you do get and become ignorant about it dont ask the question.......its all very simple.......but you have it all figured out anyways so good luck.......i sure wish i could know it all


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

What ever man, telling me im asking too much and nobody wants a modded machine like mine they'd rather have a stock one, telling me what I want to buy are POS machines then trying to post a bunch of links trying to prove me wrong. How does that have anything to do with improving amount you get for selling a quad??

I've already done the research on prices on can ams and kawi's in my area I know whats going on, hell there's both a brute and a renegade sitting in my garage right now that were both bought second hand, modded and will be sold second hand. I know what im talking about as far as prices, I wanted to know about other methods to get money back out such as parting out, not to have someone insult what im saying and what im going to do..

Just delete this thread it's obviously done. Thanks everyone else for the info.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Simmer down guys remember this is a friendly site and will be punished if it keeps up lol.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

narfbrain said:


> not trying to prove anything......was attempting to give you some advice on why you posted the thread in the first place!!!!! TO GET THE MOST OUT OF YOUR MACHINE......and also trying to help you get riding again for as little as possible......if you dont want the advice and want to ignore any advice you do get and become ignorant about it dont ask the question.......its all very simple.......but you have it all figured out anyways so good luck.......i sure wish i could know it all


You gotta love those newbies lol

KAWI RULES


----------

